
Google’s official statement on today’s phishing attack - huangc10
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/03/heres-googles-official-statement-on-todays-fast-spreading-phishing-attack/
======
Etheryte
Why not simply link directly to the statement?

[https://twitter.com/googledocs/status/859878989250215937](https://twitter.com/googledocs/status/859878989250215937)

